# New guy here.



## John Stillwater (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello, folks. 

I just signed up and stopped in here to say "Hi!". I'm looking to learn as much as I can about all kinds of writing -- fiction and non-fiction alike -- although I'm leaning a lot more toward non-fiction as I get older. My primary, non-fiction, interests are learning to write magazine/newspaper articles, proofreading, editing, proper grammar and style, formatting, etc., as well as learning where an aspiring writer such as myself can get published. 

As far as fictional things go, I've enjoyed the works of Thomas Harris, Robert Ludlum and, of course, the late Mr. Cichton (RIP). I do enjoy a good Tom Clancy movie, however I tend to get lost in the details of his books. Perhaps my attention span is not as good as it once was. 

Well, there are a few of the basics, anyway. I hope to learn much from some good people here, and am looking forward to a rewarding experience.

Thanks.

John.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello John and welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you.


----------



## No Brakes (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum John!


----------



## Sam (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard, John.


----------



## moderan (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi John, welcome to the forums!


----------



## WriterDude (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Foxee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome, John, we have some similar tastes in authors. 

Just be aware that while you can find some good advice on this forum please remember that some of the advice will be worth exactly what you paid for it.

Enjoy!

~Foxee


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard John.


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Nov 11, 2008)

Buon Jiourno


----------



## terrib (Nov 11, 2008)

glad to have you, john


----------



## Nickie (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey there


----------



## John Stillwater (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for making me feel welcome, folks.  It's good to be here.

John.


----------



## wacker (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello john and welcome to our writers forum. Looking forward to seeing plenty of post from yourself, in the near future.

wacker


----------

